# gifkins dovetail jigs



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

has anyone here had any experience with a gifkin dovetail jig,,they seem the easiest on the market to use,,any help would be appreciated,,and the keller jig also,,


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Gifkins seems to be easy peasy with perfect results every time. Anybody have one?


----------

